# 1948 Schwinn Project Journal



## Gimletbikes

This is my first restoration of a classic. I'm a design engineer for a retail display company, bicycle enthusiast and experienced mechanic. This Schwinn isn't mine, I'm restoring it for my friend, who has owned this bike since he was 13 years old. His Pop bought it for him at JCPenney after much begging - and then made him work it off on Texas oilfields in the late '40s. He will be making the big decisions on this project and he will be watching here, too. I welcome input - I will likely be asking a lot of questions. I like collaboration and I want to do a good job with it. Thanks to all those who have already chimed in!


----------



## BFGforme

Like everyone has said before, lite cleaning, new grease, new tubes and tires and ride it! Only original once, please don’t ruin it!!!!


----------



## tripple3

Hey look, someone already "restored" the saddle!😂
Dig those hub caps!
Lots of Love for an original black/ivory Schwinn.
Place a "Wanted" ad for the horn/button.
Gentle cleaning.🥰


----------



## SJ_BIKER

Has a cool rare chain ring...


----------



## Gimletbikes

tripple3 said:


> Hey look, someone already "restored" the saddle!😂
> Dig those hub caps!
> Lots of Love for an original black/ivory Schwinn.
> Place a "Wanted" ad for the horn/button.
> Gentle cleaning.🥰



Ha! Bobcycles is going to help us out with bringing that saddle closer to spec - The plan is to go tan with the cover.


----------



## Gimletbikes

SJ_BIKER said:


> Has a cool chain rare chain ring...



Curious: What was more commonly seen on these?


----------



## SJ_BIKER

The sprocket on the bike is probably stock so don't feel you need to change it


----------



## SJ_BIKER

Gimletbikes said:


> Curious: What was more commonly seen on these?


----------



## SJ_BIKER

Tips for metal plating Clean up


----------



## GTs58

Rolling out the fenders once they're cleaned inside and out should be on the list. 👍


----------



## SJ_BIKER

This bike has good potential. Rubber can be replaced if in poor shape. Fasteners/ nuts bolts are not chrome plated but cad plated so don't chrome plate those as doing so will mean chipping and cracking when installing/ servicing the bike. Front fender maybe beyond repair as is but wanted ad section may lead to a replacement in similar condition. Chrome parts that don't shine up can also be replaced with better condition parts if you are not going to completely restore the whole thing. Guess the question is how much money does the owner want to spend? Otherwise a good refurbish job maybe ok to retain it's originality


----------



## Gimletbikes

GTs58 said:


> Rolling out the fenders once they're cleaned inside and out should be on the list. 👍



Yes. I was thinking about finding a custom motorcycle shop nearby that could roll them out. Have no concept of what that might cost. I suppose at that point if the paints too rough, I could repaint. That seems like a slippery slope


----------



## Gimletbikes

Good reference info under 1948 heading: B607 DeLuxe Autocycle.




__





						The Schwinn Autocycle | 1938 to 1952
					

Vintage Schwinn Autocycle were made from 1938 to 1952. This page shows images and text from old catalogs of this classic bicycle.



					bikehistory.org


----------



## SJ_BIKER

What's it the serial number? It should be under the crank tube


----------



## GTs58

SJ_BIKER said:


> What's it the serial number? It should be under the crank tube




The owner said he received it in 48 but it has drop centers. Possibly 47 inventory at the place of purchase?


----------



## Gimletbikes

GTs58 said:


> The owner said he received it in 48 but it has drop centers. Possibly 47 inventory at the place of purchase?





SJ_BIKER said:


> What's it the serial number? It should be under the crank tube



Been wondering this myself... btw, what are drop centers? Thanks


----------



## SJ_BIKER

Ok looks like 1946 or earlier.


----------



## SJ_BIKER

List above states 1946 had this flat band aid shaped rack bracket. Sooooo most likely some fasteners are fillister heads type too.


----------



## SJ_BIKER

Also does the clamp bolt have raised letters?
And decal on this tube tended to be lower than 1948 too....this low position also was done on most 46's that I have owned/handled


----------



## Gimletbikes

Yeah - you are nailing it. Embossed seat clamp bolt, bandaid rack bracket and definitely filister head screws. Interesting. So we may have a '46 model here purchased in '48.


----------



## SJ_BIKER

This is the embossed bolt I was referring about...it's pretty rare so not always on board


----------



## GTs58

Drop centers are that type of rim. Looks like the seat post clamp bolt has the recessed AS stamp, not the raised AS. 

Question. Behind the carrier band aid bracket is the fender bridge where the fender is attached. Is that piece a tubular bracket or is it a U shaped channel?


----------



## Gimletbikes

SJ_BIKER said:


> This is the embossed bolt I was referring about...it's pretty rare so not always on board



Ahh - gotcha. This one's not quite as fancy


----------



## Gimletbikes

GTs58 said:


> Drop centers are that type of rim. Looks like the seat post clamp bolt has the recessed AS stamp, not the raised AS.
> 
> Question. Behind the carrier band aid bracket is the fender bridge where the fender is attached. Is that piece a tubular bracket or is it a U shaped channel?



I'd say that's a u-shaped channel


----------



## SJ_BIKER

Nickel plated seat clamp is correct regardless


----------



## fattyre

I know it’s tempting to make to look all shiny new, but trust us, it’s way more rewarding to refurbish than restore.  As you said a slippery slope and restorations have a way of never being enough or not exactly how you envisioned it.    This bike has all it needs right in front of you. 

Someone on here should be able to help with rolling the fenders or have some good advice where to go.
Excellent project!


----------



## Gimletbikes

Experimented with Evaporust on these crusty pedals. Wish I had learned of this strange alchemy sooner. It's great. Does using an ultrasonic cleaner offer many advantages? Maybe for the chain?


----------



## bobcycles

Gimletbikes said:


> Curious: What was more commonly seen on these?



Your bike has a very unusual and rare but "correct" 1/2 inch pitch 'sweetheart' sprocket...
In many years of collecting, and owning far too many Schwinns to count...only ever had
2 factory original bikes with that sprocket.  Makes it even a bit more "special"! 🤩


----------



## Gimletbikes

Assembled the L pedal this evening. Just getting warmed up here - wanted to know what to expect from the evaporust. I'm seriously impressed. Pretty sure these will not make it to the end result - they are pretty close to the Torrington # 10s that I need, but they're a little ratty.


----------



## Gimletbikes

bobcycles said:


> Your bike has a very unusual and rare but "correct" 1/2 inch pitch 'sweetheart' sprocket...
> In many years of collecting, and owning far too many Schwinns to count...only ever had
> 2 factory original bikes with that sprocket.  Makes it even a bit more "special"! 🤩



That's really interesting. Cool having a unique build. I've been imagining how this frame was created at the factory as early as '46 and sat around a JCPenney in TX for a while - until '48 apparently. I wonder who decides which bikes get what? Did these usually arrive at their retail destination assembled or were they assembled at retail?


----------



## GTs58

I've never heard of Schwinn's being sold at Penny's. Planes, Trains and automobile head badge?


----------



## Gimletbikes

Removed & inspected the headlight housing. Got a look inside & found some battery acid damage. Think I still need to neutralize with baking soda after all these years? Also, good photos of the fender & tray - trays nice and straight. Looks like I'll need to drill those rivets for the struts to roll out that gonzo nose. Thanks to SJ_BIKER & bobcycles for the support today


----------



## SJ_BIKER

Nice pics of the damage....once the front brace is off that fender will respond nicely to fender rolling


----------



## Gimletbikes

Removed the tanks and found no sign of the old horn assembly. DID find a cute little mouse living room. Also ancient dirt dauber nests. Can someone please post a closeup photo of the kind of screws this tank is supposed to be attached with? It had mismatched wood screws holding it on, which is neat in a way, but I'd like to know what should really be there.


----------



## SJ_BIKER

eBay has some but you can check hardware store too


----------



## Gimletbikes

Ahhh - oval head machine screws. Thanks for the tip! Looks like one of these might be an original.


----------



## Gimletbikes

More careful disassembly. Removed the crankset. Judging from the amount of live wet grease inside, it has been well maintained. A little bit of fudge in there, but safe to say it petrified as it sat - wasn't ridden much. The 9-ball bearings, retainers and races all look good upon initial inspection. The keyed washer is a little hammered - the tang is just barely there.  Looking forward to getting all the rust off this. I will leave the races in the frame for now.


----------



## Gimletbikes

Took the chassis off the homemade seat. I will get new bolts with the new seat pans. Leaving the old ones in the wood - don't want to destroy it.


----------



## SJ_BIKER




----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

ooooooh .. look at the scallops and  pinstripes and whatnot.  🙂


----------



## Gimletbikes

Crankset all shined up. It's amazing what Evaporust and a little elbow grease can accomplish.


----------



## Gimletbikes

I lost the orange paint in the embossed Bendix logo. The Evaporust dissolved it. I'd like to fill that back in with Enamel. Have you guys attempted that? Gotta go get some Testers and experiment. Let me know if you can suggest a method that works.


----------



## BF2485

my buddy painted mine when he rebuilt my rear hub


----------



## Gimletbikes

Need advice on using Evaporust on painted parts. Reduced soak time? dilution? Any pointers? I am planning to check it every hour to find the point where rust is reduced and paint is still safe. There is a bit of rust under the paint on the back side of the chainguard, so interested to see if paint lifts there. Expect it to. Thanks


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

I would not use evaporust on your painted parts. there is not enough rust to justify it. I'd take that chain guard out and put the wheels in and see how they clean up.

I would do either an Oxalic Acid dip or 000 steel wool and WD-40 on the painted parts followed by Mirror glaze polish.

I have had it eat the paint off seat parts, but that paint is not the same as the frame. I'd worry about decals and pinstripes.


----------



## Gimletbikes

OK - Thanks for that advice. I have taken it out. I will experiment with your methods.


----------



## PlasticNerd

Gimletbikes said:


> Crankset all shined up. It's amazing what Evaporust and a little elbow grease can accomplish.
> 
> View attachment 1635092



I told you Evaporust was great !!!!!!!! But dont use on paint parts !!


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art

bobcycles said:


> Your bike has a very unusual and rare but "correct" 1/2 inch pitch 'sweetheart' sprocket...
> In many years of collecting, and owning far too many Schwinns to count...only ever had
> 2 factory original bikes with that sprocket.  Makes it even a bit more "special"! 🤩



Yep pretty cool sprocket and very seldom seen. My best friend bought a McDonnell Douglas fleet bike in the early '80's, it was the same bike in the story I told a while back. It had the 1/2" pitch sweetheart sprocket on it and it was the first one I had ever seen and have not seen another in person since. I remember both of us as early and young Schwinn admirers and collectors talking about how strange it was to see. 



OC_Rolling_Art said:


> No pictures (maybe a good thing) but in Westminster, CA there was a BMX track (can't remember the name) my best friend and I would ride to from our neighboring Cypress. One day in about 1980 we were pedaling laps around the track, building confidence on the bikes we brought that day. At the beginning of the track was the standard downhill portion, and when you make a full circuit and come around to the start there was the huge flat-top jump where you can air it out and land on the downhill ski-jump style.
> 
> My friend Mike was riding his full-fendered post war Schwinn B6, and he aired it out max speed, springer and all. In mid air his front rim flew off, and I will never forget how his forks touched first and dug in quite splendidly, launching his whole being over the bars. He and bike tumbled a bit and came to a stop, as did everyone else within 50 feet. Helmet? Nope. Pads? No. He was OK except for some nice raspberries, the bike not so much. Forks wasted, bent frame, "W" shaped front fender. I believe he hobbled the bike together and I rode him some of the way back on my handlebars with him holding the bike which only worked for about 100 yards. We walked the rest of the way home a little wiser. Klunkers from now on if on the trail or track, give your bike the once-over with a wrench before flight.


----------



## GTs58

Gimletbikes said:


> I lost the orange paint in the embossed Bendix logo. The Evaporust dissolved it. I'd like to fill that back in with Enamel. Have you guys attempted that? Gotta go get some Testers and experiment. Let me know if you can suggest a method that works.
> 
> View attachment 1635102




The recessed area was actually painted bright red.
 What I've done in the past is spray paint the recessed areas of mulitple different items. Mask off the majority of the object and then a couple light coats of spray paint. When the paint is not longer tacky I get a thin rag, like maybe a tee shirt with solvent on it, wrap it on something flat and carefully wipe the paint off around the recessed areas. Slow and easy cleaning and it should look factory. Doing it with a brush is a PITA and usually ends up with brush lines and light spots unless you thin the paint down to where it flows off a heavy loaded brush.


----------



## Gimletbikes

GTs58 said:


> The recessed area was actually painted bright red.
> What I've done in the past is spray paint the recessed areas of mulitple different items. Mask off the majority of the object and then a couple light coats of spray paint. When the paint is not longer tacky I get a thin rag, like maybe a tee shirt with solvent on it, wrap it on something flat and carefully wipe the paint off around the recessed areas. Slow and easy cleaning and it should look factory. Doing it with a brush is a PITA and usually ends up with brush lines and light spots unless you thin the paint down to where it flows off a heavy loaded brush.



Yes! I like this. Going to try it - thanks!


----------



## Gimletbikes

Need some advice for the head badge. What's the best way to preserve the faint colors in the head badge, but remove all that ancient, glazed grease? I want to gently massage the grease off, but I have no idea what kind of ink or paint is used as infill. Going to buy a tiny screwdriver tomorrow to free it from the head tube. Thanks for tips.


----------



## GTs58

I would probably start out with WD-40 and a Q-tip and see how it goes. Then maybe change the Q-tip for a tooth brush if no harm to the color is noticeable.


----------



## Gimletbikes

The stem & head tube bearings, races, etc. cleaned up well. Need to show that lower race a little extra love - kinda went dull.


----------



## Gimletbikes

I can't believe how pristine the inside of the coaster hub is. 75 years old. Greased up for re-insertion.


----------



## Gimletbikes

I received the horn assembly today. Are there any creative ways I should know about to gasket that hole so that the small horn button will work with the large hole tank? Apparently the large buttons are few and far between on eBay. My best alternate  idea so far is to 3D print a little ring to kind of fill up the extra space, but I don't know - that doesnt seem like a very elegant solution. Open to suggestions.


----------



## KevinBrick

Wondering If an EA horn button would be correct for this bike .. they  are large diameter, or does this have to be the large diameter delta horn button..


----------



## Gimletbikes

I can't get this to light up. I could use some advice. I don't know if the switch i have is any good, or if the switch is needed for it to work. I connected it, the way it was connected to the original and no dice. The bulb could be bad, but i only have the one. Thanks for any input.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

I'm thinking with no switch it is off now.


----------



## Gimletbikes

Dug into the front hub today. Man, this grease has petrified. After cleaning, all looks good. Will rebuild just fine. Plan to lace wheels with nice new drop center rims from @PlasticNerd this week.


----------



## Gimletbikes

Aha! The light assembly has to be grounded to the fender by its mounting screws if it's gonna work. Sometimes I take the really, really long way 'round.


----------



## Gimletbikes

A lot of color went with the grease. I kind of  like it subdued.


----------



## Gimletbikes

75 year old hubs mated with 72 stainless spokes, laced 4 cross & brass nipples.  They're going to add a lot of youth to this old steed. Anybody need some super crusty old drop center rims? Hit me up.


----------



## GTs58

Nothing like shiny chrome rims! The drop centers were replaced on my original paint 41 and it sure beats using the toasted pieces.


----------



## Gimletbikes

Man, that's a fantastic job. Well done! You're right, those new wheels really spruce it up. This is inspiration for me - thanks


----------



## Gimletbikes

Things are starting to go back together. Bottom bracket & headset reinstalled. Hung the tires just to see what they look like. Still on the lookout for a large diameter Delta horn button.


----------



## Gimletbikes

3d printed a little temporary grommet to fill in the space around the small Delta horn button. I like it. Ain't exactly elegant, but there ain't exactly hard and fast rules when you're a pirate.


----------



## Gimletbikes

Not bad for a first try! I bought a little nib designed for infilling the letters on golf clubs. It worked out pretty well, I think


----------



## Gimletbikes

I need to lean on the experience of you guys here. I lost the seat tube & chain guard decals during the steel wool, WD40, cleaner wax stages. I've got waterslide decals from bicyclebones. I feel like I need to strip those areas of wax before applying the decals. What can you tell me here?


----------



## GTs58

Excellent job on painting the brake arm.  👍 
 Boy, looking at were the decal goes on the chain guard I'm wondering what I would do before installing a new decal. I discussed this with myself and we both decided on a paint removal or feather sanding, clean up and repaint that includes the raised section of the decal area. That would be the best thing to do if the rest of the guard is being left original IMO. I like using a Dremel with the small and large diameter sanding disks.  Mask around the raised border area and reshoot some black. You need a nice smooth area for the decal, and the new paint on the raised border can be dulled down a touch after it's cured if needed.


----------



## Gimletbikes

That's a good suggestion. I have used quite a bit of oily, waxy stuff to get to this point. Sounds like I should try and strip that away so some new paint can adhere. Maybe some thinned enamel through an airbrush to spot touch that area? Thanks for the input


----------



## Gimletbikes

Re-installed the kickstand. Installed the coaster brake arm band.


----------



## Gimletbikes

Things are starting to get exciting. The partially assembled bike saw some sunlight today. Can't wait to see the straightened fenders and new leather seat.


----------



## Gimletbikes

These little spring steel speed nuts under the rack are mostly disintegrated. One of them is reusable. Do you guys replace these with matching hardware? Or do you tend to replace these with nuts & lock washers?


----------



## BF2485

I found some of those at Menards in the hardware section , they are called flat speed nuts. Try Home Depot or any good local hardware store.


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Gimletbikes said:


> I need to lean on the experience of you guys here. I lost the seat tube & chain guard decals during the steel wool, WD40, cleaner wax stages. I've got waterslide decals from bicyclebones. I feel like I need to strip those areas of wax before applying the decals. What can you tell me here?
> 
> View attachment 1651629
> 
> View attachment 1651630



To remove wax, get some Denatured alcohol from Lowes, or Home depot. Isn't harsh to the paint....


----------



## Gimletbikes

I got the seat and fenders in the mail today! Thanks @bobcycles. The saddle is the absolute perfect color and the fenders are nice & straight. Woohoo!! Couldn't be happier. This means I got to test ride it today, too. What a treat.


----------



## Gimletbikes

First shakedown ride in the books. Solid, no rattles, squeaks or moans, but still have a lot of things left to bolt on. I suppose this is my Tankless Tuesday photo too


----------



## Gimletbikes

Headbadge & tank installed


----------



## Gimletbikes

It's not 100% finished but it's close enough for a test ride! I love this bicycle. It rides so smoothly.


----------



## dasberger

Bike has come a long way.  Nice work!


----------



## Gimletbikes

Now, it's hard to put into words what me and this ol' B-6 have been through in the last two months, so, I won't even try. I'll sum it up by saying we have both experienced a bit of a transformation. To me, it looks like I just took it out back and washed it, but I swear it took a little more effort than that. This is the most thorough tune-up I have ever performed. Man, it rides so sweet. Heavy, smooth & quiet.


----------



## Gimletbikes

Additional views


----------



## WillWork4Parts

The bike looks great man!

The appearance of a light touch is the best way to have a bike viewed. As opposed to how some folks may show work done with a heavier hand...or just how some projects turn out after better initial hopes.

Glad to hear that it rides as well as it looks too!


----------



## Gimletbikes

WillWork4Parts said:


> The bike looks great man!
> 
> The appearance of a light touch is the best way to have a bike viewed. As opposed to how some folks may show work done with a heavier hand...or just how some projects turn out after better initial hopes.
> 
> Glad to hear that it rides as well as it looks too!



Thanks! With some more experience I'll learn to embrace a bit more patina poutine


----------



## GTs58

That looks fantastic, super job getting it there! Just one small bit of that patina needs to be delt with. Period correct grips would be much better than those old 60's things that are on there now.


----------



## BF2485

Looks good..I think blackwalls would've made that bike !! But its personal preference..


----------



## Gimletbikes

GTs58 said:


> That looks fantastic, super job getting it there! Just one small bit of that patina needs to be delt with. Period correct grips would be much better than those old 60's things that are on there now.



I agree with this. I will keep an eye out for a nice affordable pair at the next swap meet


----------



## Gimletbikes

Took this fella out for a night on the town and grabbed some photos right as the sun was setting. People can't resist commenting - he's a real handsome guy.


----------



## Thee

GTs58 said:


> That looks fantastic, super job getting it there! Just one small bit of that patina needs to be delt with. Period correct grips would be much better than those old 60's things that are on there now.



Impressive you guys pick out the smallest period details 🙂


----------



## Thee

BF2485 said:


> Looks good..I think blackwalls would've made that bike !! But its personal preference..



I love white walls, but BW’s would look bad to the bone on that one!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

bike came out great !!


----------



## Gimletbikes

I found a set of period correct grips to replace those that are on there currently.


Thee said:


> Impressive you guys pick out the smallest period details 🙂



Heck yeah. Note taken & addressed


----------

